# Last blade profiled in this 2020 year



## VotTak (Dec 31, 2020)

Finish profiling last blade in this year... it is laminated steel, core is K110, HRC 61.
Now to drill holes and choose material for handles... having in mind BAB in teak color or BEB in bright blue...
Also I want to leave this blade as is, in grey color, do not want to make it black, what do you think?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 31, 2020)

Got me some blanks of San Mai as well as some SS damascus that are in route to me. Also recently got a couple of San Mai blades. Can't wait to start making sparks and sawdust on them! I'd vote to not make black and to use the BAB in teak. Nice blade BTW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes leave the color as is and your choice of scales is spot on. Waiting for more pictures

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VotTak (Dec 31, 2020)

@Mike Hill Thanks a lot. Wondering how much was that SS damascus you are getting and from where but it is probably better to ask privately. PM me please.


----------



## VotTak (Dec 31, 2020)

Here are working blocks...
BAB:



and BEB

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 31, 2020)

Damascus pattern just pops! And those scales are going to be off the charts cool -- either set! Gray color will complement the scales perfectly! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

